# Week 9 Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Times Eastern..

01/12/09:
7:00 PM - #12 Notre Dame (12-3, 3-0) @ #20 Louisville (11-3, 2-1); ESPN
9:00 PM - #11 Texas (12-3, 1-0) @ #6 Oklahoma (15-1, 1-0); ESPN

01/13/09:
8:00 PM - Kansas St. (11-4, 0-1) @ Kansas (11-4, 0-0); B12
9:00 PM - Kentucky (12-4, 1-0) @ #24 Tennessee (10-4, 1-0); ESPN

01/14/09:
6:30 PM - #7 Michigan St. (13-2, 3-0) @ Penn St. (13-4, 2-2); BTN
7:00 PM - #3 Duke (14-1, 2-0) @ Georgia Tech (9-6, 0-2); ESPN
7:00 PM - South Florida (6-9, 1-2) @ #1 Pittsburgh (14-0, 3-0); ESPNU
7:30 PM - #13 Syracuse (16-1, 4-0) @ #8 Georgetown (11-3, 2-2); ESPN2
8:00 PM - Marshall (8-7) @ West Virginia (11-4); NONE
8:00 PM - #2 Wake Forest (14-0, 1-0) @ Boston College (13-4, 1-1); Raycom
8:05 PM - Drake (12-4, 3-1) @ Illinois St. (14-2, 3-2); All Access
8:30 PM - #21 Baylor (13-2, 1-0) @ Texas A&M (14-2, 0-1); ESPN2
8:30 PM - #25 Michigan (13-3, 3-1) @ Illinois (14-2, 2-1); BTN

01/15/09:
7:00 PM - #4 UCONN (14-1, 3-1) @ St. Johns (10-4, 1-1); ESPN
7:00 PM - #19 Purdue (11-4, 1-2) @ Northwestern (8-5, 0-3); BTN
8:00 PM - #15 Xavier (13-2, 2-0) @ Rhode Island (11-5, 0-1); CBS College Sports
8:00 PM - #17 Butler (14-1, 5-0) @ Loyola Chicago (10-7, 2-3); WFYI (DT 20.3/Comcast 242/Bright House 119); WHMB-40
9:00 PM - #5 UNC (14-2, 0-2) @ Virginia (7-6, 1-1); ESPN
9:00 PM - #18 Minnesota (15-1, 3-1) @ Wisconsin (12-4, 3-1); BTN
10:30 PM - #16 Arizona St. (14-2, 3-1) @ USC (10-4, 1-1); ???
11:00 PM - Arizona (11-5, 2-2) @ #9 UCLA (12-2, 2-0); FSN

01/16/09:
NOTHING

01/17/09:
*Big Ten Conference:*
4:00 PM - Illinois (14-2, 2-1) @ #7 Michigan St. (13-2, 3-0); ESPN
6:00 PM - Penn St. (13-4, 2-2) @ Indiana (5-10, 0-3); BTN
8:00 PM - Ohio St. (10-3, 1-2) @ #25 Michigan (13-3, 3-1); BTN

*Big East Conference:*
12:00 PM - South Florida (6-9) @ West Virginia (11-4); Big East
12:00 PM - #12 Notre Dame (12-3) @ #8 Syracuse (16-1); ESPN
02:00 PM - Cincinnati (10-6) @ DePaul (8-9); ESPNU
06:00 PM - #1 Pittsburgh (14-0) @ #20 Louisville (11-3); ESPN
09:00 PM - #14 Marquette (15-2) @ Providence (11-5); ESPN2

*Atlantic Coast Conference:*
12:00 PM - Maryland (12-3) @ Florida St. (13-3); Raycom
12:00 PM - Georgia Tech (9-6) @ N.C. St. (9-4); Raycom
03:30 PM - #2 Wake Forest (14-0, 2-0) @ #10 Clemson (16-0, 2-0); ABC
04:00 PM - Boston College (13-4) @ Virginia Tech (10-5); ESPNU
09:00 PM - Miami (FL) (12-3) @ #5 UNC (14-2, 0-2); ESPNU

*Big 12 Conference:*
1:30 PM - Oklahoma St (12-3, 1-0) @ #21 Baylor (13-2, 1-0); B12
1:30 PM - Iowa St. (11-5, 0-1) @ Missouri (13-3, 0-1); B12
2:00 PM - #6 Oklahoma (15-1) @ Texas A&M (14-2); ESPN
3:30 PM - Kansas (11-4) @ Colorado (8-6); ABC
4:00 PM - #11 Texas (12-3) @ Texas Tech (10-6); B12
6:00 PM - Kansas St. (11-4) @ Nebraska (11-3); B12

*SEC Conference:*
2:00 PM - Arkansas @ Florida; Raycom
4:00 PM - LSU @ Ole Miss; Raycom
6:00 PM - South Carolina @ #24 Tennessee; FSN
8:00 PM - Vanderbilt @ Miss State; FSN

*Pacific 10 Conference:*
02:00 PM - Washington St. @ Oregon; FSN NW
03:45 PM - #16 Arizona State @ #9 UCLA; CBS
08:00 PM - Arizona @ USC; FSN PT/FSN AZ
08:00 PM - #22 California @ Stanford; CSN BA
10:00 PM - Washington @ Oregon St.; FSN

*Non-Conference/Others:*
01:30 PM - #16 Georgetown (11-3) @ #3 Duke (14-1); CBS
02:00 PM - #17 Butler @ Illinois-Chicago; ESPN2

01/18/09:
12:00 PM - Kentucky (12-4) @ Georgia (9-7); Raycom
12:00 PM - Iowa (11-5) @ #19 Purdue (11-4); BTN
12:00 PM - St. Johns (10-4) @ #23 Villanova (13-3); Big East
02:00 PM - Seton Hall (9-7) @ #4 UCONN (14-1); Big East
02:00 PM - #18 Minnesota (15-1) @ Northwestern (8-5); BTN
07:30 PM - La Salle (8-5) @ #15 Xavier

Standings:

```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
Clemson.............  2-0   1.000   0.0  16-0   1.000
Duke................  2-0   1.000   0.0  14-1    .933
Wake Forest.........  1-0   1.000   0.5  14-0   1.000
Maryland............  1-0   1.000   0.5  12-3    .800
Miami (FL)..........  1-1    .500   1.0  12-3    .800
Boston College......  1-1    .500   1.0  13-4    .765
Virginia Tech.......  1-1    .500   1.0  10-5    .667
Virginia............  1-1    .500   1.0   7-6    .538
Florida State.......  0-1    .000   1.5  13-3    .813
North Carolina St...  0-1    .000   2.0   9-4    .692
North Carolina......  0-2    .000   3.0  14-2    .875
Georgia Tech........  0-2    .000   3.0   9-6    .600
```


```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
Syracuse............  4-0   1.000   0.0  16-1    .941
Marquette...........  4-0   1.000   0.0  15-2    .882
Pittsburgh..........  3-0   1.000   1.0  15-0   1.000
Louisville..........  2-0   1.000   1.0  11-3    .786
Connecticut.........  3-1    .750   1.0  14-1    .933
Notre Dame..........  3-1    .750   1.0  12-3    .800
Providence..........  3-1    .750   1.0  11-5    .688
Georgetown..........  2-2    .500   2.0  11-3    .786
Villanova...........  1-2    .333   2.5  13-3    .813
West Virginia.......  1-2    .333   2.5  11-4    .733
St. Johns...........  1-2    .333   2.0  10-5    .667
South Florida.......  1-2    .333   2.5   6-9    .400
Cincinnati..........  0-3    .000   3.5  10-6    .625
Seton Hall..........  0-4    .000   4.0   9-7    .563
Rutgers.............  0-4    .000   4.0   9-8    .529
DePaul..............  0-4    .000   3.0   8-9    .471
```


```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
Michigan State......  3-0   1.000   0.0  13-2    .867
Minnesota...........  3-1    .750   0.5  15-1    .938
Michigan............  3-1    .750   0.5  13-3    .813
Wisconsin...........  3-1    .750   0.5  12-4    .750
Illinois............  2-1    .667   1.0  14-2    .875
Penn State..........  2-2    .500   1.5  13-4    .765
Ohio State..........  1-2    .333   2.0  10-3    .769
Purdue..............  1-2    .333   2.0  12-4    .750
Iowa................  1-3    .250   2.5  11-6    .647
Northwestern........  0-3    .000   3.0   8-5    .615
Indiana.............  0-3    .000   3.0  5-10    .333
```


```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
Oklahoma............  1-0   1.000   0.0  15-1    .938
Baylor..............  1-0   1.000   0.0  13-2    .867
Oklahoma State......  1-0   1.000   0.0  12-3    .800
Texas...............  1-0   1.000   0.0  12-3    .800
Nebraska............  1-0   1.000   0.0  11-3    .786
Kansas..............  0-0    .500   0.5  11-4    .733
Colorado............  0-0    .000   0.5   8-6    .571
Texas A&M...........  0-1    .000   1.0  14-2    .875
Missouri............  0-1    .000   1.0  13-3    .813
Kansas State........  0-1    .000   1.0  11-4    .733
Iowa State..........  0-1    .000   1.0  11-5    .688
Texas Tech..........  0-1    .000   1.0  10-6    .625
```


```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
California..........  4-0   1.000   0.0  15-2    .882
UCLA................  2-0   1.000   1.0  12-2    .857
Arizona State.......  3-1    .750   1.0  14-2    .875
Washington..........  2-1    .667   1.5  11-4    .733
Arizona.............  2-2    .500   2.0  11-5    .688
USC.................  1-1    .500   2.0  10-4    .714
Washington State....  1-2    .333   2.5   9-6    .600
Stanford............  1-3    .250   3.0  11-3    .786
Oregon State........  1-3    .250   3.0   6-8    .429
Oregon..............  0-4    .000   4.0  6-10    .375
```


```
|---CONFERENCE---| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L     Pct
---------             ---     ---    --   ---     ---
SEC-East
Florida.............  1-0   1.000   0.0  14-2    .875
South Carolina......  1-0   1.000   0.0  12-2    .857
Kentucky............  1-0   1.000   0.0  12-4    .750
Tennessee...........  1-0   1.000   0.0  10-4    .714
Vanderbilt..........  0-1    .500   1.0  11-4    .733
Georgia.............  0-1    .500   1.0   9-7    .563

SEC-West
Alabama.............  1-0   1.000   0.0  11-4    .733
Mississippi State...  1-0   1.000   0.0  11-5    .688
Arkansas............  0-1    .000   1.0  12-2    .857
LSU.................  0-1    .000   1.0  12-3    .800
Auburn..............  0-1    .000   1.0  10-5    .667
Mississippi.........  0-1    .000   1.0   9-6    .600
```
Big Ten Week Thread: Michigan @ Illinois, Illinois @ Michigan State, Etc.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Couple good games slated for tonight.. any thoughts on em?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just wonder why Louisville is on national TV so much


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Me too.. I dont even think they are that good..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

About that.. Louisville outscored Notre Dame 16-2 in OT to win by 14..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ND choked that game away. Should have never gone to overtime. Officiating was terrible as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was telling HKF the other day that Kentucky is better prepared to go farther in the tourney than Louisville. Meeks and Patterson are a very good combo. Looks like I am right. Wildcats or should I say Mr Meeks abused the Vols tonight


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow he scored 54 points. some of those 3's were insane. what a performance.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

As I said in the LOTD thread this morning while taking Kentucky +6, 'There's going to be too much Meeks in this one for the Vols to handle.'

Time for some POY talk to start going his way.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

^^Hells yes... 

I've never seen anything like it. I'm still in shock and disbelief.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on BB, lol thats being a bit untruthful. You did witness him score 46 on 9 of 14 from the perimeter. This was just a notch above that performance.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

POY in a pathetic conference. no thanks.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> POY in a pathetic conference. no thanks.


I guess you have to rule out Curry then as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

once meeks does in march what curry did, then we'll talk


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4 pt lead for the Spartans with 2 min left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh wow.. Talor Battle drains a 3 pt basket for Penn State.. down 1 with 1:11 left

F'n B10 refs.. cheap foul called on Battle.. 3 pt game, 35.8 left

Wow Battle turnover down 2 with 20 seconds and fouls out.. Michigan State up 2 with 14.4 left..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Michigan State survives with a 78-73 win!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Tisdale show for Illinois tonight.. he's 10/11 tonight.. Illinois up 15.. McCamey has like 17, 15 in first half..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois beats Michigan 66-51 to advance to 15-2, 3-1 in the B10.. next up.. East Lansing on Saturday.. oh wow..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Is there a more overrated, over hyped team than Purdue? Down 12 with 16 min remaining @ Northwestern..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Purdue makes a huge 3 for their first lead with a min left by 2.. good comeback.. will it be enough?

NW ties with 41 seconds left.. Northwestern with numbers.. missed layup.. Purdue with 8 seconds left.. hustle on the ground.. tied game.. get the timeout..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Purdue makes 2 fts with 2.2 left on a bad call.. Purdue rallies back to win 63-61 by 2.. lucky win and needed..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Louis Farakkhan's kid has seriously got game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Badgers collapsed against Minny.. 3 by the Westbrook with 2 seconds left sends this to overtime..

Love the Big Ten games this year so far.. cant wait for Saturday..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn.. Brian Westbrook's (Lawrence) cousin with a career night 27 or 28 pts.. 2 clutch fts with 3.8 left to seal it.. Minnesota rallies back from 14 to beat Wisconsin by 4..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tubby Smith has turned that program around really fast. He has a stellar recruiting class coming in. They are going to be a top tier big 10 team for years to come.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone besides me is looking forward to the Illinois/Michigan State game on ESPN @ 3pm CT tomorrow.. but.. 



> Michigan State is off to its best Big Ten start in three decades, but Tom Izzo is still concerned. The coach of the seventh-ranked Spartans might have reason to worry as his squad faces another hurdle in trying to remain perfect in league play when it hosts Illinois on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> While it wasn’t easy, Michigan State (14-2, 4-0) remained the Big Ten’s lone undefeated team by holding on for a 78-73 win at pesky Penn State on Wednesday. The Spartans, who almost blew a 17-point lead in that game, are off to their best league start since opening 7-0 in 1977-78.
> 
> ...


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/preview?gid=200901170358&prov=ap


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm not sure if anyone besides me is looking forward to the Illinois/Michigan State game on ESPN @ 3pm CT tomorrow.. but..
> 
> 
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/preview?gid=200901170358&prov=ap


The Big 10 is certainly a much different conference this year. Michigan State and Purdue are still good, but not great. But that middle tier has vaulted from NIT-worthy to NCAA-worthy. Illinois, Michigan, and Minnesota is really giving the league a lot of depth compared to last year when it was State, Purdue, Wisconsin, and a bubblicious Ohio State team.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God Syracuse abuse Luke Harangody all game the guy shoots 9 for 28 and he still scores 25 points it is crazy no matter how bad he plays he still has a amazing game


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> God Syracuse abuse Luke Harangody all game the guy shoots 9 for 28 and he still scores 25 points it is crazy no matter how bad he plays he still has a amazing game


He just finds a way to score. You guys played him as physical as anyone has all year. Syracuse has final 4 potential if they play to their potential. I was impressed by Onuauku and Jackson.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did that game end yet.. if so score? I was watchin some but I flipped to the Duke/G'Town game


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Did that game end yet.. if so score? I was watchin some but I flipped to the Duke/G'Town game


if you talking about cuse/nd then 93 to 74 cuse


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Notre Dame has played the toughest schedule in the country, and it doesn't get any easier. Brey better practice defense in between 3 point shooting drills so we can start winning a few of these games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> if you talking about cuse/nd then 93 to 74 cuse


yeah I was.. thanks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Summers-Singler batttle has been nice to watch


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gonna get raped if they continue to play this way turning the ball over and getting killed on the boards.. 8-4 Spartans early.. Legion knocks a 3 to make it 8-7.. Spartans turnover..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois goes on a big run to end the half.. 

Halftime: Illinois 34 - Michigan State 27

Illinois:
Meacham: 3 pts (1/4), 5 reb, 0 ast
Frazier: 0 pts (0/0), 0 reb, 2 ast
M Davis: 6 pts (2/4), 3 reb, 3 ast 
McCamey: 3 pts (0/4), 0 reb, 4 ast, 2 stl
Tisdale: 4 pts (2/2), 0 reb, 0 ast, 2 fouls, 7 min

CBrock: 9 pts (4/5), 0 reb, 2 ast
Legion: 7 pts (3/6), 0 reb, 0 ast
Keller: 2 pts (1/2), 0 reb, 0 ast, 2 fouls

Michigan St.:
Lucas: 0 pts (0/5), 0 reb, 2 ast
Morgan: 2 pts (0/1), 3 reb, 2 ast
Walton: 4 pts (2/4), 1 reb, 0 ast
Roe: 1 pts (0/2), 1 reb, 0 ast
Sutton: 5 pts (2/2), 5 reb, 2 ast, 2 fouls, 14 min
Gray: 9 pts (4/4), 5 reb

Teams:
FG: ILL 13/27 (.481) | MSU 10/24 (.417)
3P: ILL 3/10 (.300) | MSU 2/8 (.250)
FT: ILL 5/6 (.833) | MSU 5/7 (.719)

Reb: ILL 9 | MSU 20
Ast: ILL 11 | MSU 8
Tur: ILL 7 | MSU 14
Stl: ILL 3 | MSU 1
Blk: ILL 0 | MSU 0

Technical: MSU Coach Tom Izzo

Thoughts: Great 1st half.. we'll see how this turns out.. outrebounded but a lot of our defense is why we're ahead..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder which game the brawl breaks out in place of a clemson game.They just whack the hell out of people...they're going to be awfully hard to beat in littlejohn,but I just have a hard time believing that they'll be able to take their style of play on the road and not expect to get called for at least sixty fouls....Which would still give them room to get away with another 160.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Wake is rolling. Aminu and Johnson are winners.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois up 52-49 with 7:48 left.. who knows how this will turn out.. prob MSU win tho! Thank god for Alex Legion & Calvin Brock tonight seeing as McCamey is ice cold..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They'll lose at Cameron and Chapel Hill, but gotta give them credit its a fantastic team. Teague is ACC player of the year so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Taking charges right under the rim in the UCLA game. What a joke. Put the semi-circle into the college game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Officiating in the UCLA-Az state game has been really bad


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Crap MSU up 3 with like 4:10 min left.. Frazier had to leave too..

Great.. steal and layup and 1 for MSU.. up 5 probably 6 when we come back..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Michigan State pulls out a 63-57 win.. damn.. good game tho!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Louisville is about to beat unbeaten and #1 Pitt. Wake Forest should be your new number one. Big East >>>>>>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Louisville meets UNC in March again they will win this time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: Based on?

Notice the last two Louisville wins have come at Freedom Hall. They don't shoot well when playing away games. And come March, Marcus Ginyard will be healthy. Game over!

I'll give Louisville this, they have the best press in the game. Everything else is just playing scrappy basketball, poor offense, really poor!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Based on actually playing defense and having enough talented players to keep up with UNC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Talent only comes into play if it actually works. They can't shoot. Its been their biggest problem. Their best shooter is Earl Clark, yes they play good enough defense, but ever wonder why they don't blow out teams. I guess you didn't watch the Ole Miss game. Quite frankly the only guy that scares me on that team is Earl Clark and yet he seems to have a reluctance to take over games. Louisville cannot beat UNC.

With that said, if not for Sam Young's numerous brain farts in yesterday's game, they could have beaten Louisville.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Saying Louisville couldn't beat UNC on a neutral court is pretty silly. Obviously, UNC should win that game, but with how well the Cardinals defend, especially inside would definitely pose a problem for the Tar Heels.

If the one guy on Louisville you're scared of is Earl Clark, then you're watching a different team than I am. Samuels is their main threat, and after that, I'd look at making guys like Knowles and Smith put the ball on the floor. Other than that, they don't have anyone that is that efficient on a consistent basis.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Louisville is about to beat unbeaten and #1 Pitt. Wake Forest should be your new number one. Big East >>>>>>


Well, that depends if you vote based on who is unbeaten or who is actually the best team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What? Samuels is their main threat? Samardo Samuels? You have gotta be kidding me. Samuels has been ineffective in their last 3 games. Clark and Williams have all played better than him. I'd even add Sosa to the list. You must have missed the commentator saying last night that they need more out of Samuels than they are getting right now because he's been struggling. Matter of fact you are the first person I have ever heard who has said Samuels is their main threat. Samuels struggles against lengthy defenders. Where was Samuels against ND? They won that game because of Williams and Clark. How about last night? Where was he?

The Cardinals defend well on the press, with good ball handlers it drastically takes away that advantage. Again look at their last 4 games, which have been on national TV for goodness sakes. Kentucky almost beat them. Ole Miss almost beat them. ND and Pitt gave them a challenge on their home court. They have lost to some really poor teams. They struggle on the road, so that neutral court talk doesn't make sense. Louisville IS NOT a good offensive unit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh by the way, I take it the ACC will have the best 3 teams in the nation this upcoming week


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I never said Louisville was a good offensive unit. If you read what I said, you could see that I said Samuels is their main threat, and then I'd look at shutting down two guys that are purely three point specialists. If you can manage to read between the lines, you could see that I'm obviously saying that they suck offensively. 

Clark was what, 5-15 last night? Yeah, he's a real stud.

Like I said, UNC should beat Louisville if they played on a neutral court tomorrow. But they also should have beat BC at home. Nothing is a guarantee. Acting like it is, well, that's just silly.

Samuels is shooting 56% on the season, way better than Clark, Williams, or Sosa.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Clark's their most versatile player, their most talented player and their best player. I dont think he's considered a lottery pick because he can shoot 3's. The pecking order on that team is Clark, Williams and then Samuels. Logically a post player should have a better FG% than perimeter players. Samuels just isn't as reliable an option right now to make him their 'main' threat. He took only 6 shots last night as compared to 12 by T. will and 15 by Clark. Clark is averaging better numbers anyways. Funny enough, both T-Will and Clark are averaging 3 more rebounds than him also (9 apiece).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terrence Williams is their most versatile player, Clark has a lot more upside for the NBA though. Samuels is capitalizing on the fact that defenses focus on those two and all of his shots are very close to the basket, he isn't much of a threat offensively.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

TM said:


> POY in a pathetic conference. no thanks.


You're right. Averaging 25+ points and scoring FIFTY FREAKING FOUR IN A SINGLE GAME does not merit POY talk simply because of the conference he is in. Whatever. Get your head on straight. If a player is averaging that many points and scores that many points, including having games of 30+ and 40+ and two games of 9 and 10 threes, he deserves to be in POY talks. Period. No ifs, ands, or buts.

The SEC might suck, but that hardly makes his performances this season unimpressive.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Well, that depends if you vote based on who is unbeaten or who is actually the best team.


Not sure why you're so convinced about Wake doesn't deserve the #1. They're undefeated with brutal D on every opponent they face and guys that keep getting better on the other end.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Lebbron said:


> Not sure why you're so convinced about Wake doesn't deserve the #1. They're undefeated with brutal D on every opponent they face and guys that keep getting better on the other end.


I have no complaints about anyone ranking them #1. They are the only team left unbeaten so it's hard to argue against that. However, they are not the best team in the country. If I had to pick someone to win it all right now, they would probably be my #4 choice. Until this team can prove that they can hurt you with the deep shot, I see the odds being against them making it to the final four.

I'd give my vote to Duke.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the argument against Wake is their strength of schedule,which is in the 140 range,while Duke is fifth in SOS and I believe #1 in the rpi.Not like I really care right now.It'll all take care of itself in the due course of events.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll touch on some things in the past page or so of this thread:


-Meeks is indeed a legit POY candidate. If Curry is a POY candidate playing in the Southern Conference (although he has had some outstanding games against big time opponents, and is the best player in the country) then there is no reason Meeks isn't a POY candidate playing in the SEC. Scoring 54 points on the road against a rival is nothign to sneeze at. Meeks should definitely be in the discussion for POY.


-UNC can lose to anyone that will qualify for the tourney HB. Boston College beat us on our home floor and they will be lucky to make the NCAA tourney. Louisville has an effective press, a bunch of good athletes, and has one of if not the best coach in the entire country. Pitino has been there done that. If we meet them in the tourney they will be ready to play. However I agree it will take a lot for them to beat us. We have a major advantage in the backcourt. Lawson is much better than Sosa. Ellington, and Green complement each other well. When Ellington is shooting the 3 well we are going to be insanely tough to beat. Tyler, and Deon will be challenged by Samuels/Clark. I think we have a superior frontcourt but Clarks versatility and Samuels post play could pose matchup problems for our defense. We are the better team but with our defensive lapses, and with the talent Lousiville has an upset is possible. I just don't think they have one guard who is capable of taking over and winning the game by himself (ala Teague, or Rice). Like you said we will have Ginyard back as well to matchup with Clark. Louisville would be a worthy opponent but at the end of the day we would win that game 95% of the time especially with Ginyard back in the lineup.


----------

